# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Cari/Beli Messner Skimmer 140

## yogaswara

Permisi om momod dan senior sekalian, nubie numpang tanya dimana bisa beli Messner Skimmer 140? Ada sih toko onlen yg jual tp selain lama kirimnya (2-6 hari dr sejak uang diterima) nubie jg kepengen liat n tanya2 ttg barangnya sblm beli.Atau mungkin ada senior yang sudah pengalaman pakai dan bisa memberika testimoninya? Apakah Messner Skimmer sudah datang dengan alat penghisap atau cuma sekedar corong saja? Duh maaf nubie jd banyak bertanya. Atas perhatian momod dan senior2 sekalian nubie ucapkan terima kasih.

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

kalau mao lihat fotonya di mana om waterdecor? apakah ada link websitenya?

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

> istilahnya sama seperti skimmer messner tapi ada bracket ring luarnya ya om supaya pakan ngk masuk


Iya om. Sebenarnya messner skimmer jg ada saringannya tp kl kemasukan kotoran yg agak besar skimmernya suka tenggelam dan akhirnya tidak berfungsi menyedot air permukaan, pdhl disitulah air yg paling kotor penuh amonia (amonia lebih ringan dr air). Jd kl mnrt pengalaman sy, idealnya dibuat skimmer yg ada bracket spt itu dan di skimmernya sendiri ga usah ada saringannya jd dia bs diset utk lebih kuat lg nyedot air permukaan tanpa khawatir tenggelam krn tersedot pompa.

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> Kalo om david mau bikin versi diy. Saya customer pertama nih. Hehehe



waduh hehehehe ada nih om dutomo minta PM in nomor HP dan BBnya yaa

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

